# lavadora otsein hoover lts756h placa circuito



## drnarfro (Oct 10, 2012)

Muy buenas amigos del foro.
tengo un problemilla con una plca controladora de una lavadora otsein hoover LTS756H.
se le rompio el bloca puerta y hizo corto, quemando pistas del circuito impreso y un transistor, en concreto "cc1kw704" el problema es que no encuentro el componente por ningun sitio,
quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.

gracias de antemano y dejo algunas fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

Los que manejan motor , bomba de agua , electroválvula , son triacs , de 400V 8 A quedan comodamente sobrando


----------



## drnarfro (Oct 11, 2012)

gracias DOSMETROS, entonces segun dices, que triac podria sustituir al "cc1kw704?


----------



## drnarfro (Oct 11, 2012)

alguien sabe , si puedo sustituir este componente por otro?, y cuales serian equivalentes o validos?, 
gracias,
esque no lo encuentro por ninguna parte.



cc1kw704 este es el componente que busco, alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2012)

BT137-600E
BTA08 600C
TIC226

*TRIACS* - Repara tu mismo


----------



## drnarfro (Oct 12, 2012)

muchisimas gracias


----------

